# someone who loves guns?



## 13HNDY (Jun 4, 2021)

For many years, I have thought of the Glock 19 as being easier to carry, and the 17 as easier to shoot.

A few months back, I got a Gen 4 19 MOS and a DP Pro optic, to revisit the RDS concept. I really like the large DP Pro display, but that same large display makes BUIS a problem. Between that and the funky intensity controls on the Pro, I basically rejected it as a carry possibility. In the last week, I started messing around with my 19 MOS, and as mentioned in another thread, felt like it had a positive impact on iron sight tracking with my CZ Shadow Production pistol.

I have had so much fun shooting the 19 MOS, I decided I would shoot a few USPSA matches in Carry Optics, using a Glock and the DP Pro. Based on past experience with the 19 and 17, I ordered a 17 MOS and another DP Pro to use for competition, figuring it would be better. That pistol arrived yesterday afternoon, and I got to the range this morning to sight in the optic and evaluate how much better it shot than the 19 MOS.

It took about 8 cartridges to get the DP Pro on the 17 zeroed at 25 yards. Then I started shooting drills, starting with the Garcia Dot drill. Following that, I shot a half dozen different tasks, from mixed steel and cardboard USPSA style arrays, to steel at 10 yards, and steel at 25 yards. Here was the stunner -- I shot EVERY task better with the 19 MOS than the 17 MOS. And not a just a tad better, but significantly better.

My guess is the 19 slide is lighter, and tracks flatter. When you take away the sight radius advantage of the 17 with the DP Pro, the flatter tracking really stands out. It is also possible that the difference in the 19 grip is involved, but I have not noticed that in 17 vs 19 shooting in the past. can someone give some info?


----------

